# Glasses?



## Digitalpotato (Jan 10, 2009)

Well, topic basically. Do you wear glasses? 

While I don't have any vision problems, I just have a really really weird deformity in which my eyes would get confused where the lights would come from and I'd get strabismus(sp) or something. I don't know what it was called, but I'd have to put an eyepatch on to fix it, and just waering glasses would prevent that. 

fortunately they're just prisms.


----------



## ToeClaws (Jan 10, 2009)

Used to when I was a kid.  I had a lazy eye issue where the muscles were not strong enough in my left eye.  I had an operation when I was 4 years old (1979) where the eye was removed and the muscles shortened to mostly fix it, but then had to wear glasses to correct far-sightedness until I was 12 when the glasses had done their job.

In fact, I probably should have been taken off the glasses at 11 'cause they left me slightly near-sighted with 20/25 vision today, thankfully no where near bad enough to require glasses anymore (or hopefully ever again).


----------



## Nylak (Jan 10, 2009)

Yep.  Had vision problems sufficient to require corrective lenses since I was in 3rd grade.  Had contacts for awhile, but they kinda annoy me, so now I only wear em on special occasions.



Digitalpotato said:


> While I don't have any vision problems, I just have a really really weird deformity ...blah blah blah.


 
That's pretty trippy.  XD


----------



## Enigmaticat (Jan 10, 2009)

Glasses? Yes.


----------



## ToeClaws (Jan 10, 2009)

AHHHHH... stop shadow-posting on me Nylak!


----------



## Tycho (Jan 10, 2009)

Yup.  Astigmatism in right eye, vision in that eye is 20/50 last I got it checked, which was a little while ago... may or may not have worsened, not sure how that works.


----------



## SirRob (Jan 10, 2009)

Yeah, I wear glasses. Which is not surprising considering how much time I spend at the computer and playing videogames. >_>


----------



## Nylak (Jan 10, 2009)

ToeClaws said:


> AHHHHH... stop shadow-posting on me Nylak!


 
No.  I follow you around, timing it juuust right, for my own sick amusement.  >3


----------



## Holsety (Jan 10, 2009)

I just started wearing glasses, mostly due to my constant computer usage at home, school and job... Really I don't have a problem with them, but they aggravate my nystagmus more than before I had them, contacts are impossible to keep on because of it too.


----------



## Kangamutt (Jan 10, 2009)

I probably need them. My vision has gotten pretty bad. Not touching contacts at all. I'd lose them in a heartbeat.


----------



## -Lucario- (Jan 10, 2009)

Glasses don't look great on me so I stick with contacts, they are a bit more convenient for me.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Jan 10, 2009)

Contacts, but I have a pair of Glasses still.


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 10, 2009)

I've had glasses pretty much forever.  Genetics really gave me the middle finger.  I've been wearing contact lenses since high school, though. =)



ToeClaws said:


> where the eye was removed and the muscles shortened



jhdgfjhgjkdhjgtu D:


----------



## lilEmber (Jan 10, 2009)

Hmm, no I've never had bad eyes. Though I use to wear sunglasses, but I don't think I look good in them so the only time I wear them now is if I'm driving and it's getting in me eyes.


----------



## ToeClaws (Jan 10, 2009)

Nylak said:


> No.  I follow you around, timing it juuust right, for my own sick amusement.  >3



That conjures to mind the Jaw's theme while watching an anthro otter coming after me. :mrgreen:

Oh wait... too keep the thread on topic... an anthro otter _with glasses_.  There we go.


----------



## MichaelOlnet (Jan 10, 2009)

I should, as I'm nearly bat blind without them, but I don't. I don't like stuff on my face.


----------



## Alabaster_Drazziken (Jan 10, 2009)

When I was younger I had to wear these goddawfully thick glasses, they would fog up horribly and would always lose themselves. Now I don't have to wear anything around my eyes, I am so effin glad lol.


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Jan 10, 2009)

I've been wearing glasses since I was 12. Also, they look fucking hot on furs and chicks. <3 Just figured I'd throw that out there.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Jan 10, 2009)

Yes and no.  Yes, I wear glasses, but not all the time.  I usually only wear them when driving or when something requires me to.  Other than that I don't wear them.


----------



## Tycho (Jan 10, 2009)

Attorney At Lawl said:


> I've been wearing glasses since I was 12. *Also, they look fucking hot on furs and chicks.* <3 Just figured I'd throw that out there.



Agreed.


----------



## Ratte (Jan 10, 2009)

My vision is 20/20 unless I have a headache, so no.


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 10, 2009)

I fucking love my glasses.


----------



## -Lucario- (Jan 10, 2009)

xXxKirai_KainashixXx said:


> My vision is 20/20 unless I have a headache, so no.


 
Lucky...


----------



## Mikael Grizzly (Jan 10, 2009)

Of course I do.


----------



## pheonix (Jan 10, 2009)

Yes I wear glasses. I wish I had the choice to decide but my vision is so bad I have to wear mine every second of the day. Vision is a priceless thing, don't take advantage of it.


----------



## lilEmber (Jan 10, 2009)

xXxKirai_KainashixXx said:


> My vision is 20/20 unless I have a headache, so no.



Your vision isn't 20/20 if you have a headache? I guess that kinda makes sense, when I get a headache my eyes don't hurt and I can see fine, migraine on the other hand is a different story.

Maybe people should post what their visions are, if they know them. See how blind you all are! :3

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Visual_acuity


----------



## Marodi (Jan 10, 2009)

No, my vision seems to be alright by itself for now.


----------



## LizardKing (Jan 10, 2009)

I need some new glasses, I'm starting to lose some detail at long range.
Without them, it's worse than 20/200.


----------



## Laughing_otter (Jan 10, 2009)

I wear glasses though they are a bit jacked up because they have recently been stepped on >.< But I've been wearing glasses since the 5th grade.


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Jan 10, 2009)

I have never needed glasses! And may God never let me wear 'em!
In fact, the doctor said my eyes are so good, that I have something called peripheral vision, or something like that. Whatever that is.

Anyway, that was a few years ago, and I notice the damage to my eyes due the constant staring at the computer screens. That and my eyes are becoming more sensitive...


----------



## LizardKing (Jan 10, 2009)

Adelio Altomar said:


> In fact, the doctor said my eyes are so good, that I have something called peripheral vision, or something like that.



I thought everyone had that :|


----------



## MayDay (Jan 10, 2009)

Anyone who wears glasses (most of us ) probably got it due to the time we spent on computer games and MSN and TV.

Anyone who DOESN'T wear glasses probably should start embracing the information age closer. (That means you Adelio  )


----------



## lilEmber (Jan 10, 2009)

LizardKing said:


> I thought everyone had that :|



Basically the doctor was humoring him, because yes normally a human has it, only in some extremely rare cases do they not. And that's a bad, bad thing.


----------



## LoC (Jan 10, 2009)

I wear contacts and have some back-up glasses in case I need them.


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Jan 10, 2009)

MayDay said:


> Anyone who wears glasses (most of us ) probably got it due to the time we spent on computer games and MSN and TV.
> 
> Anyone who DOESN'T wear glasses probably should start embracing the information age closer. (That means you Adelio  )


 
Excuse me...?

I've been doing this horrible little routine for a few years of sitting in front of screen that could potentially damage my eyes!

The only thing I do differently than you, you pale, pale nerd, is *turn on the damn lights!!!* And I look away from the screen quite often so my eyes don't suffer from eye strain. 

Seriously, how can you people stand looking at this _*ULTRABRIGHT/LAZER-EYE-ZAPPING DISPLAY?!?!?*_



NewfDraggie said:


> Basically the doctor was humoring him, because yes normally a human has it, only in some extremely rare cases do they not. And that's a bad, bad thing.


 
Well, I was only ten or eleven when I had that eye exam. Speaking of which, I need to go to an optometrist. That was also my latest eye exam.


----------



## pheonix (Jan 10, 2009)

LoC said:


> I wear contacts and have some *back-up glasses* in case I need them.



You lucky bastard, mine cost too much too have a second pair. Oh well, at least they've lasted longer then any other pair I've had.


----------



## MayDay (Jan 10, 2009)

Adelio Altomar said:


> The only thing I do differently than you, *you pale, pale nerd*, is *turn on the damn lights!!!* And I look away from the screen quite often so my eyes don't suffer from eye strain.
> 
> Seriously, how can you people stand looking at this _*ULTRABRIGHT/LAZER-EYE-ZAPPING DISPLAY?!?!?*_



ouch...that hit home 

But on the plus side, my degree has stopped going up so that means I'm probably getting enough eye and computer breaks. and then there's always lasik...


----------



## uncia (Jan 10, 2009)

MayDay said:


> Anyone who DOESN'T wear glasses probably should start embracing the information age closer.


Darn, so much for thinking I was trying reasonably hard on that score. -v-

(Interesting demographics thus far, presuming that's not a case of being "ashamed" to admit one _doesn't_ need to wear glasses these days )


----------



## LoC (Jan 10, 2009)

pheonix said:


> You lucky bastard, mine cost too much too have a second pair. Oh well, at least they've lasted longer then any other pair I've had.



I only have one pair. I meant to say that the glasses were back-ups if I lost my contacts.


----------



## Thatch (Jan 10, 2009)

Stop polluting the gene pool with your faulty sight, four eyes!


J/k, glasses can be sexy, and still probably more healthy that all the other prettifiers.


----------



## Vore Writer (Jan 10, 2009)

Add another four eyes to the list. Been wearing them since I was five, and chances are I'll die with them.


----------



## pheonix (Jan 10, 2009)

LoC said:


> I only have one pair. I meant to say that the glasses were back-ups if I lost my contacts.



I know, I took it as you have 2 pairs of eyes cause mine are just that bad.


----------



## Ratte (Jan 10, 2009)

NewfDraggie said:


> Your vision isn't 20/20 if you have a headache? I guess that kinda makes sense, when I get a headache my eyes don't hurt and I can see fine, migraine on the other hand is a different story.
> 
> Maybe people should post what their visions are, if they know them. See how blind you all are! :3
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Visual_acuity



I can get headaches that make my vision blurry and in slow-motion, but it doesn't happen maybe once or twice a year, and I have to be really sick, first.


----------



## Nargle (Jan 10, 2009)

I got glasses in 1st grade, and grew up with absolutely terrible vision (Around 20/100 I think), but I hated wearing them so much that I just got used to being able to use what I've got. Now I've got contacts, and since I'm used to figuring out what blurry things are, I can usually see things better then most people with the aid of my contacts. 

It's really hard to keep it up and wear my contacts every day, though. I went a few months without them because I'm just so used to my terrible vision that I can still function. For instance: In school, I rarely look at the board, but instead I've gotten very good at writing down exactly what I hear, and if I still need to, I copy someone else's notes.


----------



## virus (Jan 10, 2009)

20/800 and getting worse. However with correction I see about 20/15, and 20/10 in low light.


----------



## brrrr (Jan 10, 2009)

I'm pretty surprised at the poll xD

I don't wear them, no. 

My vision is something awesomely bad though, so I wear contacts.


----------



## Superbeast (Jan 10, 2009)

I can't even read these words I'm typing when I take my glasses off. I'd get contacts, but those things go in your eye. It would go IN MY EYE.


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Jan 10, 2009)

virus said:


> 20/800 and getting worse. However with correction I see about 20/15, and 20/10 in low light.


 
20/800! Isn't that near blind or something?

I hope my eyes never get that bad, or get bad at all! However, I feel the damage may have aready been done. It makes me dizzy and sick to my stomach when I focus on small details, or (try to) count a consecuticve sequence of lines, like I wanna throw a little.

And how is it that the vision is calculated and such?


----------



## virus (Jan 10, 2009)

Adelio Altomar said:


> 20/800! Isn't that near blind or something?
> 
> I hope my eyes never get that bad, or get bad at all! However, I feel the damage may have aready been done. It makes me dizzy and sick to my stomach when I focus on small details, or (try to) count a consecuticve sequence of lines, like I wanna throw a little.
> 
> And how is it that the vision is calculated and such?



It sound worse then it actually is. I can see fine without glasses I just can't perceive fine detail or depth.


----------



## Uro (Jan 11, 2009)

I wear sunglasses, even when I don't need to. I like my fashion accessories. :<


----------



## eternal_flare (Jan 11, 2009)

Yes , I wear glasses, all the time.


----------



## Magikian (Jan 11, 2009)

Sunglasses, mainly.

Wind in the eyes is a bitch when you are speeding around in a boat.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Jan 11, 2009)

There should be more inbetween options.


----------



## Thatch (Jan 11, 2009)

Ren-Raku said:


> There should be more inbetween options.



A monocle?



WHY THERE ISN'T A MONOCLE OPTION!?


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 11, 2009)

Fuck yeah monocles


----------



## Ren-Raku (Jan 11, 2009)

Yeah, monocle, only wear reading glasses, only driving glasses, only wear sunglasses etc.


----------



## Thatch (Jan 11, 2009)

Ren-Raku said:


> Yeah, monocle, only wear reading glasses, only driving glasses, only wear sunglasses etc.



I opt swinning googles and protection glasses. The latter really saved my eyes.


----------



## lilEmber (Jan 11, 2009)

virus said:


> 20/800 and getting worse. However with correction I see about 20/15, and 20/10 in low light.



Uhm, so at 20 feet, you see what others would see at 800 feet, in detail. To be able to get 20/15 or 20/10 from that is...wow... o..O How thick are your glasses?

Basically you're going from what people usually see clearly at 8 football fields, you see at 20 feet to what people normally see at 10 feet clearly you can see at 20 feet.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Jan 11, 2009)

Wait, what?


----------



## Tycho (Jan 11, 2009)

szopaw said:


> A monocle?
> 
> 
> 
> WHY THERE ISN'T A MONOCLE OPTION!?



I never understood how people could actually keep a monocle in/on/whatever for any length of time.


----------



## M. LeRenard (Jan 11, 2009)

I get the feeling I'm going to have to start wearing them within the next couple of years.  For whatever reason, my long-range vision has been slowly deteriorating since early high school.  Up until about my sophomore year (when I took my driving test, har de har), I had 20/20 vision, but then all of the sudden it was down to 20/25, and now I have worse near-sightedness than my mom.
But right now the answer is no.  I can just see a future me wearing them.



> I never understood how people could actually keep a monocle in/on/whatever for any length of time.


I think it's shaped so that it fits into the space around your eye.  That's why people who wear them always look like they're disdainful, because they have to tilt their heads back a little in order for it not to fall out.  And there's a little chain that goes in your pocket, so that if it does fall out, it won't crash to the ground and break.
I think everybody should go back to wearing bifocals.


----------



## Devious Bane (Jan 11, 2009)

Yes, and they are fun to torture people with.


----------



## Jenzo770 (Jan 11, 2009)

Why do you care about glasses -.-

Anyway, i got glasses, but i really want to have an eye-surgery so i wont have to use them.


----------



## WarMocK (Jan 11, 2009)

Well, I don't have any, and I hope I never need any. ^^


----------



## TDGSeal (Jan 11, 2009)

I just got contacts yesterday...


----------



## Devious Bane (Jan 11, 2009)

TDGSeal said:


> I just got contacts yesterday...


Does not count. This is for "glasses."


----------



## the_last_centaur (Jan 11, 2009)

i still have perfict eye sight cos i never take of my summys while its day light


----------



## SnowFox (Jan 11, 2009)

I've had glasses for about 6 or 7 years but I haven't worn them for about the last 2 years except for driving. I've just got used to not being able to see anything


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jan 11, 2009)

I'm actually surprised I don't need glasses.
I've been reading novels/ playing t3h videya games in the dark my whole life.

I have a lazy eye I can't focus out of (makes seeing while wearing my fursuit that little bit harder, heh), but apparently they don't need to do anything about it. I'm just grateful it doesn't wander. 

Anyone seen those normal-glass fashion glasses you can buy?
I'm considering...


----------



## Moka (Jan 11, 2009)

I've had glasses since junior or senior year of High School, so about 6 years.

They drive me nuts, because it's a pain to keep them clean, there's glare, and they limit my peripheral vision.

Sadly, I think my vision is getting worse.


----------



## Ratte (Jan 11, 2009)

I liek sunglasses, especially when on the bike.


----------



## nachoboy (Jan 11, 2009)

i've worn glasses since the fourth grade, so like eight, nine years, i think?


----------



## Irreverent (Jan 11, 2009)

Glasses or contacts since '87.  But not for much longer.....LASIK.  Already have the pre-op evaluation, just waiting for a timeslot.


----------



## pheonix (Jan 11, 2009)

Irreverent said:


> Glasses or contacts since '87.  But not for much longer.....LASIK.  Already have the pre-op evaluation, just waiting for a timeslot.



That whole LASIK thing scares me. If I lose my vision I lose the will to live. Tell me how that goes after you get it done.


----------



## Lukar (Jan 11, 2009)

Lol, I fortunately don't have to wear glasses.


----------



## Moka (Jan 11, 2009)

pheonix said:


> That whole LASIK thing scares me. If I lose my vision I lose the will to live. Tell me how that goes after you get it done.



The thing about LASIK that worries me is that they *cut a hole in your eye*.

And ya, the thought of going blind is pretty scary as well.


----------



## Irreverent (Jan 11, 2009)

pheonix said:


> That whole LASIK thing scares me. If I lose my vision I lose the will to live. Tell me how that goes after you get it done.



Statistically, it is a risk, but the risks (depending on type of risk) run 1:4,000 to 1:50,000.  My bigger concern was losing my night vision, and how recoil could effect the flap while it heals.  With the new 1mm laser, night vision for people like me (YMMV) is not a concern and recoil is not a concern after 4-6 weeks.

The procedure is not covered in Canada, but is so popular, I'm waiting on a cancelation to get in before June.


----------



## Qoph (Jan 11, 2009)

When I don't go out.  Otherwise I have contacts.


----------



## Nakhi (Jan 11, 2009)

Yeah I have glasses. I don't care though. What I care about is my steadily worsening vision. Maybe the videogames and computer are causing that.


----------



## melleh (Jan 12, 2009)

Getting glasses soon, within a week or two. I'm pretty excited though, I think I look better with glasses on =p


----------



## Absinthe (Jan 12, 2009)

I've had glasses since late middle school, and I hate them with a passion. My eyes are incredibly weak, and they degenerated so fast it was scary. The optometrist says that if I get contacts instead, it'll slow down the degeneration. But I can't for the life of me put them in my eyes; I have a serious fear of touching my eyes is all.

I do qualify for LASIK once I'm a little older (around 25), but yeah. Until then I'm stuck with these damn things.


----------



## Nargle (Jan 12, 2009)

Absinthe said:


> I've had glasses since late middle school, and I hate them with a passion. My eyes are incredibly weak, and they degenerated so fast it was scary. The optometrist says that if I get contacts instead, it'll slow down the degeneration. But I can't for the life of me put them in my eyes; I have a serious fear of touching my eyes is all.
> 
> I do qualify for LASIK once I'm a little older (around 25), but yeah. Until then I'm stuck with these damn things.



Just practice, and contacts get easier to manage! Trust me I know! When I first got them, the lady who was helping me put them in said the only people that had as much trouble as I did putting them in were Asians with really small eyes XD Also, I used to have to wake up an hour early every morning to get them in, but now I can put them in within seconds =3

Also, you can never use too many eyedrops o.o


----------



## Absinthe (Jan 12, 2009)

Nargle said:


> Just practice, and contacts get easier to manage! Trust me I know! When I first got them, the lady who was helping me put them in said the only people that had as much trouble as I did putting them in were Asians with really small eyes XD Also, I used to have to wake up an hour early every morning to get them in, but now I can put them in within seconds =3
> 
> Also, you can never use too many eyedrops o.o



Yeah I'll keep that in mind. Seems exactly how I was with pills. For the longest time I couldn't even swallow pills, so what I did was I halved them beforehand. Then yeah, after a while it was a piece of cake for me.

I'd rather have contacts anyway. The one time when I did have them on I loved them. Less of a pain than glasses to me at least.


----------



## yak (Jan 12, 2009)

I've been told that I need glasses for a decade now. 

My vision in somewhat strange; one eye is positive, another is negative; and not just by a little. Regardless, somehow I never have had problems with that, got used to it I guess, adapted?

But to be honest I wouldn't mind wearing glasses. I think a certain design, the frameless ones, make me look pretty cool. I would wear them even if the lenses were made of simple glass.
I simply can't find the design I want, though admittedly I am not putting up much of an effort in the search.


----------



## Nargle (Jan 12, 2009)

Absinthe said:


> Yeah I'll keep that in mind. Seems exactly how I was with pills. For the longest time I couldn't even swallow pills, so what I did was I halved them beforehand. Then yeah, after a while it was a piece of cake for me.
> 
> I'd rather have contacts anyway. The one time when I did have them on I loved them. Less of a pain than glasses to me at least.



I still can't swallow pills o.o Even the tiny ones are a problem for me (Actually, ESPECIALLY the tiny ones!)

I have to tilt my head up and gulp it with water like I was a bird, and then I have to eat a big bite of something immediately XD

But yeah, I'm sort of paranoid about getting the pills down all the way after a Sudophed got stuck in my throat and I had to suffer with a terrible chemical burn for several days =C


----------



## Absinthe (Jan 12, 2009)

Nargle said:


> I still can't swallow pills o.o Even the tiny ones are a problem for me (Actually, ESPECIALLY the tiny ones!)
> 
> I have to tilt my head up and gulp it with water like I was a bird, and then I have to eat a big bite of something immediately XD
> 
> But yeah, I'm sort of paranoid about getting the pills down all the way after a Sudophed got stuck in my throat and I had to suffer with a terrible chemical burn for several days =C



Yeah it took me several months of conditioning to get used to taking pills, since at the time I had to take pills for pneumonia and allergies. Sucked, but hey.

Ouch on the chemical burn thing, by the way. I've had that happen to me; that was terrible. :/


----------



## Digitalpotato (Jan 12, 2009)

Nargle said:


> I still can't swallow pills o.o Even the tiny ones are a problem for me (Actually, ESPECIALLY the tiny ones!)
> 
> I have to tilt my head up and gulp it with water like I was a bird, and then I have to eat a big bite of something immediately XD
> 
> But yeah, I'm sort of paranoid about getting the pills down all the way after a Sudophed got stuck in my throat and I had to suffer with a terrible chemical burn for several days =C



I had to take about twenty pills _every_ morning until I was like 11 years old. I managed to swallow *five* pills absolutely dry, I think the only other person who's capable of such a feat was Dr. Gregory House.

At least most of 'em were vitamin pills, especially B vitamins.


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 12, 2009)

I can't swallow pills without tearing up and feeling like I'm going to vomit.

It comes from overdosing too much...


----------



## Kangamutt (Jan 12, 2009)

That's some heavy stuff there, Shenz.

back to the topic: officially using reading glasses now.


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 12, 2009)

Thankfully I know better now. But it doesn't make pill-swallowing any less traumatic.


----------



## SnowFox (Jan 12, 2009)

I never used to be able to swallow pills. I would always feel like I was going to choke so I stopped myself. Now I can swallow them fine. Cocksucking has other benefits 8)

Did I just type that out loud?

I sicken me


----------



## Lemon_Panda (Jan 12, 2009)

I have two pairs of glasses. Black-rimmed glasses, and wire frames.
In my wire frames, I'm often told I look like a librarian. D:


----------



## Sam (Jan 12, 2009)

I used to think that glasses were cool and told my mom I had something was wrong with my eyes. We found out that I ACTUALLY needed glasses because of a astigmatism in my eye. Years went by, got contacts, and then one day my eyes turn horribly red and I can't see because my eyes were so sensitive the air hurt. 

Turns out, RENU recalled back loads of their solutions because it caused eye infections. My mom and I didn't know at the time until we turned one of the bottles over to the eye doctor. 

So what happened is, my sight took a dive and stabalized, and what was originally my good eye is now as bad, if not worse than my left. 

I still wear contacts, but I don't use RENU.


----------



## The Grey One (Jan 12, 2009)

Yeah I wear glasses. I've worn them since I was six months old.


----------



## Irreverent (Jan 12, 2009)

yak said:


> My vision in somewhat strange; one eye is positive, another is negative; and not just by a little. Regardless, somehow I never have had problems with that, got used to it I guess, adapted?



Sounds like you suffer from a severe from of monovison.

Its milder form can be deliberately induced in myopic LASIK candidates that are older than 40 years old.  The dominate eye is made far sighted and the weaker eye is made near sighted, to prevent previously myopic people from requiring reading glasses post-op.  I'm considering it as part of my procedure.


----------



## haynari (Jan 12, 2009)

I wear glasses most of the time. other times I can try to manage without them.


----------



## Rhythm (Jan 13, 2009)

I wish I didn't need them but sadly I do, blah. *Draws a pair of glasses on a piece of paper and spits a small flame on it*


----------



## Moka (Jan 14, 2009)

Irreverent said:


> My bigger concern was losing my night vision, and how recoil could effect the flap while it heals.



Out of curiosity, did you look at PRK? I hear there's no flap with that one.


----------



## Moka (Jan 14, 2009)

melleh said:


> Getting glasses soon, within a week or two. I'm pretty excited though, I think I look better with glasses on =p



I remember after getting my first pair of glasses. Aside from everything being clearer, everything also looked really strange for a day or two. A mild fisheye effect would be my best description of it.

It was interesting.


----------



## Riptor (Jan 14, 2009)

I've got glasses. I think about getting contacts, but then I think about shoving tiny pieces of plastic in my eyes, and then I don't think about that anymore.


----------



## Darzi (Jan 14, 2009)

I actually quite enjoy the way I look in glasses, although that, of course, varies with the rim-style.

Even so, I hate contacts...just can't do them.  I'll stick with my lenses being on the outside.


----------



## Gar-Yulong (Jan 14, 2009)

I am proud of my glasses.


----------



## Irreverent (Jan 15, 2009)

Moka said:


> Out of curiosity, did you look at PRK? I hear there's no flap with that one.



I did.  It was not recommended by some colleagues within the target shooting community.  Also, based on anecdotal evidence, its more painful with a longer recovery time.  It seems to be proscribed for people in high contact professions (military, cops, firefighters etc).


----------



## Kvasir (Jan 15, 2009)

nope i havent even thought about it, i have really good eye sight (with all the games i play. and how much time i spend in front of the computer).


----------



## Digitalpotato (Jan 16, 2009)

Darzi said:


> I actually quite enjoy the way I look in glasses, although that, of course, varies with the rim-style.
> 
> Even so, I hate contacts...just can't do them.  I'll stick with my lenses being on the outside.



My mom tried to put on contact lenses and scratched her cornea. 

...that alone is enough to insure that I won't touch Contact lenses with a ten foot pole.


----------



## Asmiro (Jan 16, 2009)

I only wear glasses so I can see the the screens in my school. Writing from projectors and overheads are always blurry to me. >_<


----------



## alicewater (Jan 16, 2009)

I have glasses, but I also where contacts when I go out or when I'm at work.


----------



## crimsonwolf90 (Jan 16, 2009)

I used to have a pair of glasses.  They we're beyond tacky looking on me.  Though that was years ago.  Today, I don't look too bad in glasses.  I need them anyway.


----------



## mrredfox (Jan 16, 2009)

no, alough really i should because im a total computer nerd and is on my pc all day everyday, and even at school im always on my laptop, and i even do computer science, and programming can have a strain on your eyes


----------



## Art Vulpine (Jan 16, 2009)

Yes I wear glasses.

Many people who wear contacts think that glasses are uncomfortable. I can barely feel mine.

The downside is having to occasionally clean them.


----------



## Tatsuyoujo (Jan 18, 2009)

I use to wear glasses. i probably should still be ,but i don't.


----------



## â„¢-Daley Leungsangnam475-â„¢ (Jan 18, 2009)

i should wear glasses, but i dont, since i cant be bothered finding them


----------



## mattprower08 (Jan 18, 2009)

I wear glasses, but i think i won't need them for much longer *shrugs*


----------



## Darth GW7 (Jan 18, 2009)

So... It seems that most furries are gay/bi and wear glasses. Cool, because neither of those refer to me!


----------



## brrrr (Jan 18, 2009)

Inari85 said:


> Yes I wear glasses.
> 
> Many people who wear contacts think that glasses are uncomfortable. I can barely feel mine.
> 
> The downside is having to occasionally clean them.


It's not so much that glasses are uncomfortable, but more that it's pretty wonky having such a small degree of sharp vision with glasses. Contacts give you full correction through your vision, and then glasses you deal with the lenses and your natural vision at the same time, due to the lense not fully covering your window of vision, and it feels weird.


----------



## Lemon_Panda (Jan 18, 2009)

brrrr said:


> It's not so much that glasses are uncomfortable, but more that it's pretty wonky having such a small degree of sharp vision with glasses. Contacts give you full correction through your vision, and then glasses you deal with the lenses and your natural vision at the same time, due to the lense not fully covering your window of vision, and it feels weird.



But the one thing I like about glasses is the fact that your eyes don't have to work hard with them. With contacts, your eyes have to work to keep the contact on your eyes, hence why when your sinuses are acting up (dry, watery eyes, etc.) doctors tell you to switch to glasses until you're feeling better.


----------



## Armaetus (Jan 18, 2009)

Glasses are a turn-on for me. I like dorky looking guys and gals..


----------



## Irreverent (Mar 28, 2009)

pheonix said:


> That whole LASIK thing scares me. If I lose my vision I lose the will to live. Tell me how that goes after you get it done.



Had it done on Thursday morning......as of today, I'm 20/20 with no astigmatism.  First two days have been a little funky, but its getting better every hour.  Massive starbursts and halos the first night, very pretty.  Not so many last night, looks like my night vision is going to be ok.   Eyes are a little sensitive to light, and a bit scratchy, but there's a huge protocol of drops every 4 hours that is helping with that.

My vision is crisp!  Colours are excellent and......wow.  I waited too long to get this done. 

Can't fence, painball or shoot for a month (no contact sports that could cause the flap to lift while it heals) , but I did have a peek through a rifle scope and everything seemed ok.

If anyone is considering getting it done......DO IT!  Sell an organ if you have to, its worth every penny.

(mods, a tad necro, but within the 90 days I think)


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 28, 2009)

Worth the ninety days, but I like my glasses cuz I think they're sexy. :3

I don't do many sports, but when/if I do, I'm going to see if my eye doctor thinks brass goggles with specialized lenses can be made.


----------



## Shatter (Mar 28, 2009)

I don't wear glasses, but if I needed them I'd probably get surgery instead. I look awful in glasses.


----------



## LizardKing (Mar 28, 2009)

I need new glasses :[


----------



## Isredel (Mar 28, 2009)

I'm nearsighted but, I only wear my glasses when I'm driving or so I can see the board in school.

Either way, I voted, "yes".


----------



## WolvesSoulZ (Mar 28, 2009)

I dont need glasses, my vision is perfect


----------



## Rozgarden (Mar 28, 2009)

I dont wear glasses as I dont need them.


----------



## Kalianos (Mar 28, 2009)

I've worn glasses since the 5th grade, and to b honest it isn't that bad. I would lose contacts in a heartbeat. I plan on getting lasik


----------



## Toaster (Mar 28, 2009)

Not anymore, used to when I was 6-8


----------



## Uro (Mar 28, 2009)

I wear lots of sun glasses. :3
(I'm an oakley whore lol)


----------



## Russ (Mar 28, 2009)

I have glasses I wear when I use the computer and, sometimes, watch TV. Looking at screens without glasses gives me the need to constantly blink and rub my eyes.

Outside that I don't really need glasses though. My vision is ok. Occasionally I will have a slight haze with my vision. Sort of like looking at a picture with low resolution or lens flare but nothing that life-impairing.

I don't like the idea of contact lenses or surgery both because I hate the idea of something touching my eye like that let alone fiddling around and poking it any stuff. And I read accounts of people who woke up during surgeries. One of them was a woman who woke up during eye surgery. She saw the needle slowly come onto her eye and she remembered as that eye lost its vision (as part of the surgery), unable to act. 

Gyaaah! I think I'll stick glasses. Thank you very much.


----------



## Rytes (Mar 28, 2009)

i wear contacts. but sometimes i might wear them


----------



## Irreverent (Mar 28, 2009)

WolvesSoulZ said:


> I dont need glasses, my vision is perfect



Mine too.....now.


----------



## Doubler (Mar 28, 2009)

My glasses are a standard accessory


----------



## Bunneh45 (Mar 28, 2009)

Over HALF the people here wear glasses (including me)?

What a bunch of NERDS! O_O


----------



## Doubler (Mar 28, 2009)

Or O=O rather


----------



## Bunneh45 (Mar 28, 2009)

Q=Q


----------



## HoneyPup (Mar 28, 2009)

Nope.
I had a pair I wore sometimes in high school because it helped me to see the overhead projector in class, but that is no longer a problem.


----------



## Bellini Tabloid (Mar 28, 2009)

I'm hoping to get a new pair soon, my vision sucks, and I can feel it getting worse every second


----------



## ForestFox91 (Mar 28, 2009)

I'm the geek group representative at my high school! Of course I wear glasses, plus I think they make me look sexy!


----------



## Jack (Mar 28, 2009)

I do, but only when I am working on something very tiny. like fur details on my drawings.
I look awfully funny with them on tho.


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Mar 28, 2009)

Bunneh45 said:


> Over HALF the people here wear glasses (including me)?
> 
> What a bunch of NERDS! O_O



I wonder; wouldn't they have eventually found some information that would teach 'em how to protect their eyes, being so _nerdy_?


----------



## Bunneh45 (Mar 29, 2009)

I, unfortunately, lacked my current intellect and nerdyness when I was a fetus.


----------



## alicewater (Mar 29, 2009)

I used to wear my glasses, but now I'm wearing contact's almost all the time. Heel, sometimes I even fall asleep with them still in my eyes.o_0
Really I just can't wear regular glasses anymore, they make my head hurt.


----------



## Kipple (Mar 29, 2009)

I can't legally drive with or without glasses, though with glasses, I can at least read and recognize faces. Fail-vision. 

Glasses are hot, though. :V


----------



## Hydramon (Mar 29, 2009)

I have glasses, but usually don't wear them. Although, its strange. I'm shortsighted in one eye and long-sighted in the other. :S


----------



## BigPuppy_Stuart (Mar 29, 2009)

Yes i wear Glasses.


----------



## SnickersTheCat (Mar 29, 2009)

No,  I have great eyesight XD.


----------



## HotActionYiffFur (Mar 29, 2009)

I used to wear them, then got contacts.


----------



## ForestFox91 (Mar 29, 2009)

contacts are a bother to put on...


----------



## xiath (Mar 29, 2009)

Hydramon said:


> I have glasses, but usually don't wear them. Although, its strange. I'm shortsighted in one eye and long-sighted in the other. :S


o.0 WTF???

I also wear glasses.  I actually like my glasses so I will not get contacts, it would be like cheating on my glasses.  I would not want to cheat on my glasses because they already hold glass close to my eyes on a daily basis as it is, so it would be easy for them to gouge my eyes out...


----------



## jagdwolf (Mar 29, 2009)

Well after the auto accident, my vision has gotten better BUT now i am having trouble reading things close.  I am haveing to move back to about a foot away.   grrrr......want to blame the accident, but im gonna have to face the fact that it just might have something to do with ....um

oh damn, um, crap this hurts

age


----------



## Irreverent (Mar 29, 2009)

jagdwolf said:


> im gonna have to face the fact that it just might have something to do with ....um
> 
> oh damn, um, crap this hurts
> 
> age




Right there with ya buddy!  Hence my recent meeting with a Bausch and Lombe 1mm eximer laser.  I'm 20/20 now, but might need reading glasses in a year or two.


----------



## jagdwolf (Mar 30, 2009)

Irreverent said:


> Right there with ya buddy! Hence my recent meeting with a Bausch and Lombe 1mm eximer laser. I'm 20/20 now, but might need reading glasses in a year or two.


 


gonna get mine looked at.  I just hope it does not screw with my shooting.  That would suck big time.  Not that I can find the freeking ammo or guns here in MT.  Sportsmans Warehouse, had zip for brass, powder OR boxed rounds.  I mean ZIP...wait, there was some 6mm crap in stock...2 whole boxes.  And I so wanted to buy a .223


----------



## Icky (Mar 30, 2009)

Yeah, i wear glasses. When I first got them, I opted not to get contacts, because I looked better with glasses (no, really). I'm thinkin bout switchin for a few reasons, like not being able to wear sunglasses.


----------



## ilrak (Mar 30, 2009)

I wear both glasses and contacts (not at the same time). Sometimes, contacts are easier, and sometimes glasses are easier. It depends.


----------



## Hyenaworks (Mar 30, 2009)

Yes.  Near-sighted and I choose them over contacts.  When I first got my prescription it was for glasses and contacts.  I dicked around with the contacts for about two hours and decided it was easier to put glasses on.


----------



## Irreverent (Mar 30, 2009)

jagdwolf said:


> gonna get mine looked at.  I just hope it does not screw with my shooting.  That would suck big time.



This is why I waited 10 years, I'm usually an early adopter of technology.  But a couple of colleagues had it done when the process first came out, and had issues shooting in low light.  The new 1mm laser is much better for night vision (and us old guys in general) so you probably wont have any issues.  Ask me in 6 months......

And yeah, ammo is in tight supply here too.  Prices have doubled in a year too.


----------



## jagdwolf (Mar 31, 2009)

hell at double the price I would gladly pay.  But there is just nothing.  It is being bought up as fast as they can make it.  Wonder what that means?  

*head desk repeatedly*


----------



## Henk86 (Mar 31, 2009)

I have a pair of glasses, but I tend to wear contacts though. I hate wearing my glasses.


----------



## Mangasama (Apr 3, 2009)

Yep. Blue tinted at work for computer wrangling, and regular steel framed for around town wear.


----------



## Irreverent (Apr 4, 2009)

Well its been a week with the new eyes.  If anyone is on the fence about laser pkr/lasik surgery, just go do it!  Its just awesome.  The effect on body image alone was worth it.


----------



## Cecil (Apr 4, 2009)

I happen to wear beer goggles when I find the day isn't challenging enough.

Other than that I really have no eyewear I use.


----------



## Irreverent (Apr 4, 2009)

Cecil said:


> I happen to wear beer goggles when I find the day isn't challenging enough.




Heh.  I wonder if the term "Coyote Ugly" applies here?  Always pays to have a good wing man when playing with beer goggles.


----------



## Salrith (Apr 4, 2009)

Nah, my eyes are good, thanks.  ...Except I do see more red in my left eye, but I doubt glasses will fix that. Unless they are 3D glasses, but I really don't want to spend my life with those on hehehe


----------



## Katastrofeas (Apr 6, 2009)

My eyesight ain't all that great, but I absolutely can't stand glasses. 

That said I am incredibly attracted to girls with glasses.  I swear, it's almost a fetish.


----------



## Coug (Apr 6, 2009)

My eyesight is not very good,so I have to wear glasses.
I had to wear them since the 3rd grade.

contacts kinda scare me.


----------



## El Furicuazo (Apr 6, 2009)

Sadly, I have to wear them for mid-ranged vison, long-ranged vision & for watching TVs, monitors & projectios.  Damn my former addiction to Civilization II & IV when I still had an unprotected CRT monitor!!  I remember when I could see in HD my country's beautiful landscapes.  At least my close-ranged vision is still working fine enough...


----------



## Jashwa (Apr 7, 2009)

Wore glasses from age 3 through age 14 I believe it was and then my doctor said they wouldn't improve my vision anymore and that they were optional, so I ditched them.  My left eye is good at reading far away and my right one is good at reading close up, so I guess they offset now .


----------



## Telnac (Apr 7, 2009)

No, with a MAJOR caveat: I had the Death Star treatment back in 1999.  Was 20/800+ before (could see clearly maybe 4 inches from my nose)... have been 20/15 since.  I keep my monitor resolution at a comfortable level for me: so high & using font sizes so small that other programmers who sit in my chair are like "WTF?!  How can you read that?!"


----------



## harry2110 (Apr 26, 2009)

I pretty much have to wear glasses since im blind without them almost legally in one eye and am in the other with or with out them.


----------



## Bunneh45 (Apr 27, 2009)

The only reason I usually wear contacts nowadays is because I need to get new lenses for my glasses, they are too weak now. I'm getting new ones in a couple of days 

I can start wearing them again. I like them because they make me look cute x3


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Apr 27, 2009)

I used to wear glasses. Not that it ever made any difference to my left eye. Should get myself an eye test done soon. Been over 6 years since last one i think.


----------



## GoodEats (Apr 27, 2009)

Yeah glasses. No Contacts.
I never wore glasses but always knew I'd need them eventually due to genetics. I had about 17/19 vision or something like that... Very nice. I was told I could see excellently and I was happy cause mine was one point better than my brother... But I guess since I played more games than him and more computer time and tv time... It made genetics join in? Well.. My mom got her's in high school as well. I can see okay without glasses (I only wear them when in class to see far away) 

Apparently I have a stigmatism? Something like my pupil is football shaped or something. Oh well. I always wanted glasses xD I think I wanted them cause I'm rather intelligent and as a kid I wanted to be saw as the smart kid, not the annoying know it all kid.


----------



## Daceh (Apr 27, 2009)

I do have a pair of glasses, but I never wear them. My eyesight is rather poor, as I have a hard time reading text from an average to long distance. Everything appears a little blurred, and I'm always dumbfounded whenever I do decide to put my glasses on. Everything appears so much sharper and clear...but despite this fact, I can never bring myself to wear them. I simply cannot get used to the bloody glasses! Contacts might be an option for me, but I cannot bring myself to try or obtain some.

Laser correction might be another option, but it is costy.


----------



## Shino (Apr 27, 2009)

I'm lucky enough to have 20/5 vision (4x better than normal) so I've never had to wear glasses. I guess that's a good thing, as the few times I've tried on sunglasses I get nauseous.

My sister wears glasses, but my mom doesn't. I hope I never need them. I always have to try not to laugh when people to the "hold the book at arm's length" thing and I'd hate to become a hippocrite.

No offense to the glasses-wearing furries, though.


----------



## Sinister Exaggerator (Apr 27, 2009)

I probably should, but I never bothered to go about getting set up for a pair.


----------



## Asmiro (Apr 27, 2009)

I used to, but now I usually just use them to help me see the blurry projectors at my school. I should probably get my eyes reexamined soon.


----------



## Ruko (Apr 28, 2009)

Vision is just bad enough where I only am required to wear them when I drive. Speaking of which, its about time I got a new pair. Maybe sometime this summer.


----------



## shen-po (Apr 28, 2009)

shen is practically blind XD


----------



## Leo Ursus (Apr 28, 2009)

My prescription glasses are wonderful things, when worn by me. When me and my pals play pass the glasses around.... lets just say one of my friends said the following when they put them on: THIS IS TICKLING MY BRAIN!


----------



## harry2110 (Apr 28, 2009)

Leo Ursus said:


> My prescription glasses are wonderful things, when worn by me. When me and my pals play pass the glasses around.... lets just say one of my friends said the following when they put them on: THIS IS TICKLING MY BRAIN!



Alot of people do this with mine but usually they cant even put them on before it bothers them.


----------



## Vaba (Apr 28, 2009)

Yeah, I wear glasses. I'm pretty nearsighted, and it wears on my mind if I don't wear them. After an hour or two I tend to get very, very, VERY painful headaches (some near the migraine line).
Sometimes I take them off just for the hell of it though.
Aren't I a weird one


----------

